# Best frogs for breeding and clutch size



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

I would like to know which species is the easist to breed that also has the largest clutch size. 

thanks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Any morph of tinctorious are very easy to breed. Leucamelas are quite easy to breed as well. They usually lay anywhere between 4-10 eggs per clutch for me, and when get going good will lay about one clutch a week.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

E. Tricolor are easy to breed and have large clutches.

But why are you concerned with large clutch sizes?


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

We are starting a frog life cycle in kindergarten and the higher the clutch size the more likleyhood that there will be success.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

brbarkey said:


> We are starting a frog life cycle in kindergarten and the higher the clutch size the more likleyhood that there will be success.


If that the case, I think Tricolors would be great too. The tads can be housed communally as well. Perfect for the kids.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a great idea and I agree with tincs. I remember when I was in 5th grade we got crawfish to raise as a school project. Maybe you could teach about tad care in class by showing the setup and how to feed them? I'd think it's be super cool for the kids to raise tadpoles and watch them come out of the water when they were ready.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

If you don't want to shell out the cash for a proven pair and then go through the acclimation process and all that it may make sense to just get a large Tri-color clutch for the students to work with. I’m sure that there is someone in the northern Indiana/ Chicago area that should be able to help you. 

Brian


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

brbarkey said:


> We are starting a frog life cycle in kindergarten and the higher the clutch size the more likleyhood that there will be success.


Contact Sean Stewart re E. anthonyi. They are inexpensive, breed regularly and have a relatively large oocyte. OR just get some Xenopus eggs via Carolina Biological


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Anthonyi..... simple to breed and lay often enough to be able to use them for your purpose. Plus can be raised in a group and have a fast morph time.....5 weeks for mine. 

If you don't find any locally let me know. I no longer am raising the tads as I have so many froglets hopping around. They keep laying too.


----------

